# 11/3/16 First Buck at New Homestead



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

After getting some pics of multiple shooters I decided to skip the duck blind and sit in a tree. Did not see a single deer until about 8:45 when this guy came strolling straight in to me. Turned a little at 20 yards and I let the rage two blade fly. He ran to me about ten yards, stopped, ran another twenty yards out, stood for about a minute and started the wobbles. When he fell the relief and excitement was a rush. He's a lot smaller than one of the Bucks I have on camera but there was no hesitation in pulling the trigger on this guy. This is a good start to filling the man cave with bucks from the new place! Now back to the duck blind.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a dandy! You got a real honey hole to hunt there!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Gezzz...if that's not the biggest out there thank God every day. Wow and congrats. I take it the 2 blade is mechanical?


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Rage 2 blade is a mechanical and I am now hooked on them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

collegekid said:


> Rage 2 blade is a mechanical and I am now hooked on them.


I'd say you are...that's a dandy buck and it sounds like the 2 blade dropped him good.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome buck. You're a lucky man to have a place with deer like that to call your own. Congrats.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

If you got deer bigger than him on camera, it's going to be one hell of year next year. That is a great deer and I know I wouldn't have hesitated shooting him. Congates!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice, congrats


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's a monster ! Great job


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is one stud of a buck. I am very jealous of you my friend. to have a place to hunt with deer even bigger than that one is just awesome. I love the bent brow tines on your deer, gives him personality. CONGRATS on a true trophy. thanks so much for sharing your hunt with us.
sherman


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I am certainly blessed and doing all I can to pass along this opportunity to friends and family while maintaining a good management plan for the property.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

That would be a deer of a lifetime for me! The things I would do to have permission on a place with more than one deer bigger than that


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> That would be a deer of a lifetime for me! The things I would do to have permission on a place with more than one deer bigger than that


you and me both!!! I started hunting public property back in 81 and have hunted it ever since. I did go around asking permission until this guy threatened to shoot me. so I gave up and just kept hunting where I am hunting.

I did have permission to hunt this one property. and it had awesome deer sign. there was trees that was 6 or 8 inches and had rub marks as high as my head. then before I got to hunt I lost my permission. it seems he belonged to the local dairy farmers group. and 1 guy found one of his cows dead with an arrow in it. and another guy caught some guys leaving his property with a cow in the back of there truck. he took them to court but didn't get a conviction. they said they found the cow already dead and didn't want to see it go to waste. so the dairy farmers got together and agreed that none of them would let outsiders hunt. that way if anyone seen a hunter on anybody's land that they didn't know they could call the police. it was a beautiful place. it had this big overgrown woods bordering a big old growth woods and was surrounded by crop fields. the overgrown woods had a small stream going through it, the old growth woods had a small pond in the middle of it with so much deer sign I couldn't believe it. and nobody else hunted these woods not even the owner.
sherman


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Love them chocolate colored horns!


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Great buck! Sounds like the first of many studs you will harvest on your new property in the years to come!


----------

